
This is what foreign spies see when they read President Trump’s tweets - wglb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/president-trumps-twitter-feed-is-a-gold-mine-for-foreign-spies/2017/06/23/e3e3b0b0-5764-11e7-a204-ad706461fa4f_story.html
======
thrill
Nice that our own analysts complain about the ease of analyzing Trump's public
persona because of his public statements via a public analysis of _what it all
means_.

